# CUBE Händler im Saarland ?



## Vars.Molta (3. Mai 2005)

kennt jemand einen CUBE Händler im Saarland ??

Gruss.Vars.Molta


----------



## Einheimischer (3. Mai 2005)

Bike Sport Scheid
Schaumbergerstr. 131
66822 Lebach/Thalexweiler

Bike-Dom
Marienstr. 1
6618 Naumburg

Biker's Point Kirkel-Limbach
Mozartstr. 12
66459 Kirkel/Limbach

Bikes from Hell
Rheinstraße 17
66955 Pirmasens

Intersport Stiwi GmbH
Hauptstraße 16
66557 Illingen

Radsport Wolf
Eisenbahnstrasse 2
66849 Landstuhl

Radsport Wolsiefer
Mittelfeldstr. 31
66851 Queidersbach

Radstudio Bock Kunibert
Linxweilerstr.29
66606 St. Wendel

Schulz + Schade
Vorstadtstraße 45
66117 Saarbrücken

Zweirad Raber
Saarstr.11
66787 Wadgassen

Findet man alle über die HP http://www.cube-bikes.de/  

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vars.Molta (4. Mai 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> Findet man alle über die HP http://www.cube-bikes.de/
> .


eben, das hat bei mir mit 3 verschiedenen Browsern nicht funktioniert.
Also vielen Dank

Gruss.Vars.Molta


----------

